# Insignia $99 720p camcorder



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

anyone have any experience with the Insignia $99 720p camcorder?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8940015&type=product&id=1215217076309


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

no, but for $99, i would say that you "get what you pay for"


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

same as Dave, i have no idea on how good they are. but as he stated you get what you pay for. now if this is something that you might rarely use? Then the price would justifies the means, so you really couldn't go wrong if you did get it.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought one of these, mine produces good 720p video. 

It has a cable and will output the recorded 720p from the camera to an HD tv through HDMI.

It has a USB cable that allows you to transfer video clips from the memory card (not included) to the computer.

Once on my computer, I can steam the HD video to my directv HR-21 using music photos and more, with TVersity on the PC. And watch the recorded video in HD.

It was $89.99 with a best buy rewards zone card.


Probably one of the most "bang for the buck" pieces of electronics I've seen in a while, and i can carry it in my pocket.

NB: If your video looks really poor, be sure you have removed the plastic protective film from the lens.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I got a notice on this "sale" too, and did some research - I found 25 reviews on it....4 were positive....ther general consensus was that the video quality was average or lower (and certainly not HD as advertised)...that told me plenty...:eek2:


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> (and certainly not HD as advertised)


Maybe they're manufactured by TNT HD !rolling


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Maybe they're manufactured by TNT HD !rolling


Good one! :hurah:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I went to my local BB and shot some video on my 2Gb SD card The camera seems flimsy, and the files are saved as AVI with a codec that was not on my brother's XP machine or my PS3. Without playing it on my PS3, there is no way for me to judge the video quality. I shot some video with the Samsung 720p HD flash(SDHC) camcorder when CC was still open and it looked great on my TV played through the PS3. It was $299, but I did not have ant extra cash at the time.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I went to my local BB and shot some video on my 2Gb SD card The camera seems flimsy, and the files are saved as AVI with a codec that was not on my brother's XP machine or my PS3. Without playing it on my PS3, there is no way for me to judge the video quality. I shot some video with the Samsung 720p HD flash(SDHC) camcorder when CC was still open and it looked great on my TV played through the PS3. It was $299, but I did not have ant extra cash at the time.


Here's a hint to make your ps3 play any video format in real time:
1. Make sure your PS# is connected via ethernet or wifi to your network.
2. Install ORB or TVersity. These are free apps that will render real-time convertion to playback on the media device of your choice from any computer it's installed on.

For full funcctionality with directv HRx series reciver, tversity is the definate winner. However for userrs of the PS3 as well as iPhones, ORB trakes first place hands down.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Here's a hint to make your ps3 play any video format in real time:
> 1. Make sure your PS# is connected via ethernet or wifi to your network.
> 2. Install ORB or TVersity. These are free apps that will render real-time convertion to playback on the media device of your choice from any computer it's installed on.
> 
> For full funcctionality with directv HRx series reciver, tversity is the definate winner. However for userrs of the PS3 as well as iPhones, ORB trakes first place hands down.


Mac user here, so both are not available to use. I connected the SD card directly to the PS3. This is the first AVI video file it would not play. You have to use the software that comes with the camera in order to edit the files. As I mentioned, it had no problem playing the MP4 files from the Samsung camera.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE=machavez00;1963797]Mac user here, so both are not available to use. I connected the SD card directly to the PS3. This is the first AVI video file it would not play. You have to use the software that comes with the camera in order to edit the files. As I mentioned, it had no problem playing the MP4 files from the Samsung camera.[/QUOTE]

Well Mac users can do it too---- use media tomb located here:

```
http://mediatomb.cc/
```


----------

